# What key is most common for cimbassi?



## PeterBaumann (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm trying to do the score for a cue I've written, but sibelius is offering me 3 different keys of cimbassi. Any ideas which is the 'normal' (most common) choice?


----------



## Daryl (Feb 12, 2016)

Cimbasso in F is the most common of the Cimbassos, and in any case it is a non transposing instrument so be careful in case Sibelius tells you differently.


----------



## Rodney Money (Feb 12, 2016)

Just write what note you want to sound like in bass clef and you are good to go.


----------

